
More Details On LivingSocial's $110M Funding, Company Now Valued At ~$1.5B - aaronbrethorst
http://techcrunch.com/2013/02/21/livingsocial-ceo-provides-more-details-on-110-million-funding-round-now-valued-at-about-1-5-billion/
======
arbuge
tl;dr they keep taking in massive amounts of investment but are still not
profitable.

